# I would never have a ...



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I know we've done this before but, hey... I need some entertainment.

What breed of dog would you not have no matter what? If you came home and your spouse brought home a _________, you would throw out the spouse and the dog.

Everyone has different opinions so nobody get their shorts in a bundle if someone dislikes your fave breed. 

I'll start:

Bedlington Terrier...

... eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Off the top of my head, I can think of two:

Sharpei
Chow

Now there are a number of breeds that just wouldn't work with our family / lifestyle, but that would be more of a conversation between me and him...whereas with the two breeds above it would be "Get that dog out of my house NOW and I'll discuss it with you later."


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I would say "Basset hound", but we ended up fostering one a couple of years ago... that was my "clever" plan to cure DH of his desire for a Basset hound. It backfired. 

There are a lot of breeds I would never want in my house, but the two that come immediately to mind are Chow and Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I see your Sharpei (and agree) and raise you a....


Ibizan Hound!!!! Just no.


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

German shepherd, Doberman, Pit Bull, Yappy little dogs of any kind


----------



## kirkmcquest (Oct 21, 2010)

Pitbull. They are dumb as a rock, and have no useful instinct other than to fight to the death.

A few years ago I picked up a stray Pit puppy off the street and tried to give it a home....forget it.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would have a chihuahua no matter what. They are like children.

If hubby came home with a pit bull or pit mix, he would be in big trouble, and the dog would be gone that day. If hubby came home with a hyper breed like heelers, sheltie, minpin, etc, he would be safe, but the dog wouldn't fit into our home. It would be rehomed. I don't like hyper dogs. If hubby came home with a larger dog that was prone to biting, it would be gone regardless of breed. Yappy little ankle biters can be nasty, but they don't have the strength to kill people, so they would probably be kept here if he came home with one.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Cocker spaniel. 

Why? Constant grooming, prone to ear infections, and often snappy.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

anything hairless


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

kirkmcquest said:


> Pitbull. They are dumb as a rock, and have no useful instinct other than to fight to the death.


Goldenmom, should we just lock this thread now and save time?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> There are a lot of breeds I would never want in my house, but the two that come immediately to mind are Chow and Cocker Spaniel.


HEY! Lol. I agree chows get a horrible rap. But I have had them my whole life, and if you go to a reputable breeder, you can avoid the pitfalls. I can understand why people are against them, though.

Hmmm...never have? I honestly have to say I have never met a breed I didn't like. The hairless ones make me a little...wierded out, lol, but I wouldn't say I don't want them. I'd have to try it!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Hopefully, we can be civil. To me, it's fun to know people's preferences and am just talking about which breeds are just not your thing.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

beccachow said:


> HEY! Lol. I agree chows get a horrible rap. But I have had them my whole life, and if you go to a reputable breeder, you can avoid the pitfalls. I can understand why people are against them, though.


I am sure there must be nice ones out there, but after having worked in a vet clinic, I came across so many bad ones that I refuse to touch them in my grooming shop. Fortunately I figured that out early in my career, or I might not have all my fingers.

They are very loyal dogs, I know that, and the people who have them seem to love the breed. They don't always get to see how their dog reacts at a vet clinic or grooming shop, though, and when they call me and insist that their dog is "sweet", I just have to tell them their dog is sweet to THEM.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

For me, I think preferences were set when I was a kid. I associate certain breeds and looks with something either negative or positive. I was crazy about dogs as a small kid and then the principle of our school got me hooked on going to shows etc. She raised Danes, English Cockers and Standard Poodles. To this day, Great Danes are my favorites and have always wanted the other two.

I also tend to like either very overtly obedient breeds (collies, shelties, GSD's), overtly beautiful breeds (Irish Setter, English Cockers) or big, kind lazy breeds (Danes, Mastiffs). I've never been drawn to the super thin (sight hounds) or teeny breeds like chihuahua's, yorkies etc.

People seem to often get what they were raised with but that doesn't always work out either. My sis-in-law grew up with w Rhodesian that she loved, bought one as an adult herself and the dog was way too much for her.

To each his/her own.


----------



## Runestone (Jan 7, 2007)

Quite frankly, I really can't think of one breed that would warrant DH being tossed out  I know there are breeds I wouldn't have - not because I don't like them, but because they tend to die too soon - like an Irish wolfhound or Scottish Deerhound...Bernese mountain dog.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I think Chows are the cutest puppies there are and I used to want a black one badly. I have also had some bad experiences and the coat would be daunting.

There is a lady out here that is known for being able to get very unwilling dogs to breed. I had to bring a collie to her once.... I don't even want to begin to explain the process.. ahem. She will not hand breed a sharpei or a chow without a muzzle, period. One client talked her into it once and the client herself had her face torn open by her own dog.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I am sure there must be nice ones out there, but after having worked in a vet clinic, I came across so many bad ones that I refuse to touch them in my grooming shop. Fortunately I figured that out early in my career, or I might not have all my fingers.


Ditto. I got bitten by more chows and sherpeis between the animal shelter and the vet clinics I worked in than I can count. I almost lost my pinky to a chow (BTW getting your hand stitched back together HURTS like nothin else!). I'm sure there are nice ones out there, but......


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, and I don't do anything that drools escessively. My SO would love a mastiff, and I think they are great dogs....but I can't handle the drool!!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

kirkmcquest said:


> Pitbull. They are dumb as a rock, and have no useful instinct other than to fight to the death.
> 
> A few years ago I picked up a stray Pit puppy off the street and tried to give it a home....forget it.


You should meet a well-bred pit or AmStaff....your opinion will change


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Funny this came up because I always swore I would never get a pit bull because of the stories on the news, but we just got a lab/pit puppy and she is amazing!
Dogs are like humans in a sense because puppies and chilren become a product of their upbringing and environment.

I could never have a hairless dog, or a little yappy thing. The thought gives me a headache!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

cjb said:


> I think Chows are the cutest puppies there are and I used to want a black one badly.


That's the problem, they're so darn cute when they're puppies. Same with Basset Hounds. I think the puppy cuteness draws some poor unsuspecting people into getting these breeds, and they have no idea what they're in for.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Rottweiler. Although I wouldn't throw the spouse out....just the dog!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oh oh... anything corded like a Puli or a Komondor. I admire them but I wouldn't have one.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Wolf Flower said:


> I am sure there must be nice ones out there, but after having worked in a vet clinic, I came across so many bad ones that I refuse to touch them in my grooming shop. Fortunately I figured that out early in my career, or I might not have all my fingers.
> 
> They are very loyal dogs, I know that, and the people who have them seem to love the breed. They don't always get to see how their dog reacts at a vet clinic or grooming shop, though, and when they call me and insist that their dog is "sweet", I just have to tell them their dog is sweet to THEM.


Trust me, I understand 100%. You can't own a breed like this and not expect some distrust from those who work in the doggie-care fields.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Wolf Flower said:


> I think the puppy cuteness draws some poor unsuspecting people into getting these breeds, and they have no idea what they're in for.


Kind-of the same with kids, too! Babies are so darn cute...then they learn to walk, and talk, and before you know it they are teenagers who know everything about everything.

I agree that basset hound puppies are some of the cutest puppies out there!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Beagle
Dalmation
St. Bernard
Chi-huy huy
Cocker
Schnauzer
Bull Dog
Pug
Any cross breed mix (pic-a choo, or whatever they call them)
Afgan
Greyhound
Whippit










I am surprised no one gave the big thumbs down to Jack Russell Terriers!!
Here's my babies!! They rock!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Wolf Flower said:


> Goldenmom, should we just lock this thread now and save time?


Funny, lol probably


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

cjb said:


> I think Chows are the cutest puppies there are and I used to want a black one badly. I have also had some bad experiences and the coat would be daunting.
> .




















This was Cricket's baby pic. He is a rare color, a milk chocolate brown. CJ was a black, and he was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute. But I agree, you need to start out on top with these guys. The thing is, I don't think they ever lose the cuteness...

CJ, around 11 (RIP), and Scooter, aged 10 at the time:










This is the biggest problem, I think...they look like Teddy Bears but are very stand offish. If you run into a chow, the best thing is do NOT force the meeting. Ignore him completely until HE makes peace with YOU.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Ok, I wouldn't have a chow but I wanna pet yours. They are beautiful! The puppies are amazing.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Chow
Cocker Spaniel
Springer Spaniel
Shar Pei
Llasa Apso
Afgan Hound
Bedlington
Wheaten Terrier
English Shepherd
Puli
German Shepherd
Bovier de flandres
Beagle
Komondor
Neopolitan Mastiff
St. Bernard
Newfoundland
I can probably think of more with time.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

A friend of mine had chows, and competed with them in the show ring. She didn't do too well with the obedience , but I can't say it was the dog's fault. 
She did quite a bit of chow rescue and seemed to be able to turn around what I would have thought were lost cases. She did love her chows and had a good understanding of their quirks. I suspect they are good dogs if raised right, but a lot of grooming.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Newfie? Really? Who puts a newfie on a "wouldn't have" list?!! ;-)

I am especially interested in hearing the other side for the breeds that people list as no-go's. Somehow, I don't think anyone will refute my Bedlington Terrier vote.

I am also not a fan of Lhasa's or ----zu's. They can be nice dogs but their fur seems greasy and I don't like the look. Also, just not drawn to the "designer dogs" that have that look. Seems like there are a lot of greasy furred, smaller dogs with dark stains around their eyes and bottoms. Just not my thing.

Now, a handsome Dane....


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

beccachow said:


> Trust me, I understand 100%. You can't own a breed like this and not expect some distrust from those who work in the doggie-care fields.


I figured about a 50% doable rate, cocker spaniels aren't far behind. With that I still give them a chance with a warning and many questions for the owner. I have groomed some extremely sweet ones over the years and was glad I worked with them. The owners were generally thankful to be able to have a groomer willing to do their dog.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

cjb said:


> Newfie? Really? Who puts a newfie on a "wouldn't have" list?!! ;-)
> 
> I am especially interested in hearing the other side for the breeds that people list as no-go's. Somehow, I don't think anyone will refute my Bedlington Terrier vote.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the Newfie, mostly because the large dog, and lots of work to keep that coat nice. I have run into a few aggressive ones dog grooming, but mostly the upkeep. Bedlingtons are nutcases, and Wheatons are very similar, lots of grooming. 
I like a Dane, very handsome. Llasas have a reputation for being aggressive with strangers and I have seen that with the dog grooming. I forgot to add Bovier to my list, they are another dog that's difficult in upkeep, and aggressive.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Any dog under 40lb. Chow, Pit, Husky, Malamute.

I have always secretly wanted a Borzoi.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am surprised no one gave the big thumbs down to Jack Russell Terriers!!
> Here's my babies!! They rock!


I like the Jack Russell Terriers, and someday will probably have one. Adorable little dogs!!


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

Add Cocker Spaniels to my list.....saw more of those little beasties be delivered by animal control on the business end of a catchpole than any other breed. I never got bitten by one, but it wasn't due to lack of effort on their part!!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

cjb said:


> I am especially interested in hearing the other side for the breeds that people list as no-go's. Somehow, I don't think anyone will refute my Bedlington Terrier vote.


I groomed a couple of them, they were nice dogs and I LOVE doing that ridiculous haircut because I feel like I'm doing something silly and rebellious... like the opposite of what I'm supposed to do on any other dog. Love doing the mohawk and the little tasselled ears. Don't know that I'd own a Bedlington, and I think they look absurd in the breed trim, but they sure are fun to groom. 

I think I would like Newfs more if they came in a short-haired variety. Way too much hair and way too much drool, but the ones I've known have been sweet and laid-back.

Lhasa Apsos are like people--they come in every personality under the sun. I've known some great ones that would fit right into my household, and others that I can barely groom because they are so nasty. Same with Shih Tzus.

I see German Shepherds on a lot of people's lists. That is my breed, but I totally get why people don't like them. American show-bred dogs or poorly bred backyard dogs are some of the worst dogs you'll ever meet... nervous, shy-sharp, neurotic nutcases. GSDs need to be socialized and trained; they are not a dog you can just bring home and throw in the backyard. A good one, from solid working bloodlines, is a very trainable, versatile dog that can do all kinds of work: police, assistance, S&R, guide, sport, etc... but they require a lot of work and a knowledgable owner. So if someone says they would never own one, I respect that.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

Wolf Flower said:


> Goldenmom, should we just lock this thread now and save time?


Oh man, I was going to contribute! But on second thought, maybe I *should* lock it down before anyone puts a golden on their list...

So I'll be good and just say my "would have" list is short and is basically limited to a few of the sporting breeds (mostly retrievers) and some of the herding breeds (maybe one of the LGD breeds, but I consider them livestock, not really pets). I won't hurt anyone's feelings by specifically naming their breed.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

GoldenMom said:


> I won't hurt anyone's feelings by specifically naming their breed.


Oh come on, we want to hear it from the vet's own mouth (fingers)?


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

cjb said:


> Ok, I wouldn't have a chow but I wanna pet yours. They are beautiful! The puppies are amazing.


I agree, chow pups are amongst the cutest puppies.  ANd trust me, all of my guys would love a good petting, but only if you promised to rub their ears first!

Suprised GSD didn't make the list often. Of course, I have one of those, too. Just add a pitty and my house would be a no-visit zone, lol.

And Goldenmom, as a vet, I have no doubt who would be on your top 5 biters list. It's ok!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

Chihuahuas - I don't think it gets uglier than a chihuahua. It just doesn't. 

Cockers - Yappy, snippy, high maintenance grooming. No thank you. (Actually had one once, he was an a-hole to the nth degree. LOL!) 

Jack Russells - To be fair to the dogs, its mostly JRT owners who really turn me off this breed. The JRTs I've met have actually been decent but their owners are SO obnoxious as a general rule I just can't stand the breed at this point. 

Afghan Hounds -- Seriously. I can't even keep my long hair in decent shape. 

Yorkie -- Prettier than a chihuahua but just as useless. 

Heeler -- Sneaky, snappy little bastards. 

Husky -- Hyper. 

I'm sure there are more...


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I wouldn't have any of the "bully" breeds. Also wouldn't own anything with wolf in it again. 

At one time, my "absolutely not" list would have included Pomeranians, but then my FIL gave us one and he was actually a smart, cool little dog. It might have helped that he grew up with our Great Dane and another good size mutt, so he learned he was a dog and not a hairy little tyrant like so many of them end up.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

There's sure a lot of negatives about cocker spaniels. I will assume that you're all referring to the American variety, right? The English Cockers (although rare) that I have been around have been really merry, even-tempered dogs and I really like their look.

I wouldn't have a cocker either based on the reputation and also not a huge fan of the tear stained eyes look.

I have to admit to always wanting a basset but more for the puppy than the adult. Adults are cute too but I hear that they smell really strong and are stubborn and difficult to train.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I can't stand Labrador Retrievers-- but then I don't qualify to own one since I refuse to allow my dogs to wander loose all over the place and I have never said "But everybody loves my dog!" when someone complains about a dog being loose or killing livestock. Or other dogs. I personally know five people who have had their dogs killed by loose roaming Labradors.

They are a breed that doesn't live up to all their good press.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

I totally forgot that one!!

Wolf or Wolf Cross


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Laughing at Olivehill's blunt reply. 

I would have to add afghan too, although I used to want a solid black one very badly. They were really popular when I was a kid and just getting into dogs so I have a soft spot for the appearance but couldn't handle the independance. 

Also, agree that I would not have a wolf or coyote hybrid for the commonly discussed reasons.

Golden.... come on now.. I wanna hear it.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm curious why the wolf crosses make the list for those that have experience with them?


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

There have been a lot of negatives about labs lately too. I'm wondering if it is just because there are so many around that you're bound to meet a bad one? They can certainly be hyper but I have had very few bad experiences.

I would prob not have a lab just because everyone else does. Vain, I know, but it's fun to have a dog that people stop and look at because it's either huge, beautiful, unusual or a combo of the same. Not a decision maker for me but a preference.

I was stopped often when I had a rough collie because people recognized the breed, however, you just don't see many of them anymore. I will stop and stare at Irish Setters for the same reason.

I had a beautiful brindle dane that was an awesome dog and was a real show stopper too.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I would never have one of those tiny dogs, any breed.......


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Olivehill, regarding the wolf hybrids: I have had limited experience but all has been negative in one way or another. Particuarly, a neighbor had a beautiful one that they could not contain no matter what they did. He would get out and prowl the neighborhood and was really menacing (growled even though he knew us etc). He was also extremely destructive.

Also, another neighbor had one before they had a baby. When they finally had a human child, the wolf hated it and was very aggressive. They had to have him put down.

I have read too much about how the hybrid tends to produce an animal with the wolf predatory instincts and the dog lack of inhibition around humans. Makes sense to me and is clearly a bad combination.

From an appeal standpoint, although beautiful - none of the sled/wolf looking dogs appeal to me. I admire them but wouldn't go out of my way to have one. Only exception would be a samoyed but we live on a farm and I would hate to try to keep one white!


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

cjb said:


> Laughing at Olivehill's blunt reply.
> 
> I would have to add afghan too, although I used to want a solid black one very badly. They were really popular when I was a kid and just getting into dogs so I have a soft spot for the appearance but couldn't handle the independance.
> 
> ...


Ahh... the bluntness... it is my both strongest and weakest trait. :teehee:

On the Afghans; if I had followed the life path I thought I was going to follow when I was 7 years old -- lawyer, big city, fancy loft, high heels, schmoozy dinners at expensive restaurants, lots of white furniture... I bet they wouldn't be on my list. But since I ended up on a small farm in the middle of nowhere with a lot of mud, manure, work boots, carhartts and the complete and utter inability to keep ANYTHING white besides the over-abundance of snow outside, I just couldn't do it. LOL! 

note: as I was typing this my Miniature Schnauzer just jumped on the table. She's my first experience with the breed and based on her alone it goes on and falls off my list on an almost minute-by-minute basis. :bash:


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

There's not a dog breed on the face of the earth that I would turn away. Might regret it later, but would never turn one away.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

cjb -- I think you're right about the labs. There are SO many labs. They're a dime a dozen and they fall into a lot of hands. You're bound to get some bad dogs by the sheer numbers and then combine that with by the numbers ending up with bad owners too... 

Thanks for the reply on the wolf hybrids, too. The only one I've ever had experience with was an awesome dog. Protective but not overly so, huge and striking, intelligent. I would never have known that he may have been an exception to the rule, rather than the rule itself. Interesting... makes sense though.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

olivehill said:


> I'm curious why the wolf crosses make the list for those that have experience with them?


I used to have one. I got him when I was 19 years old and stupid. He was a gorgeous animal who loved people and other dogs, but he was an escape artist and would destroy anything left in his presence. He chewed the siding off houses, killed trees, and ate through doors. It was a mistake I learned from. I'd never own one again.

Regarding Afghans, I rather like them. Too much grooming, but they are lovely, calm dogs. I like sighthounds, but I don't know that I would own one on a farm--they have high prey drive and little desire to please their owner. But when not chasing things, they tend to be couch potatoes, which is nice.

Regarding Labs--most of them are friendly and fun dogs, but they're hard-headed, and it doesn't help that many owners don't train them. There are a lot of poorly-bred labs out there, and they run the gamut from goofy to neurotic to aggressive. I've seen labs that acted like oversize Cockers, and that's not a compliment!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Oh, got another one for looks alone... brussels griffon - blech.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Cocker Spaniel and any kind of Collie... especially Shelties are on my no way list. Edited to add the poorly bred Labrador to my never list... Well bred calm Labrador would be on the maybe list.

I _love_ Jack Russels... mine used to talk back to me while going through his paces. Extremely intelligent, knew just loads of tricks and responded to full sentences. I love the terrier attitude. 

But my absolute wish is one day to have a big old English Bulldog! I used to take care of one in particular whom I fell in love with. Her name was Scarlet but we called her 'Lump'. lol But that's my 'after the kids are grown' indoor dog wish... Right now I am waiting to find a Rhodesian Ridgeback.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Funny, I would have put "sheltie" on the list up until we got one. I don't like the snipey look that most have now (overgrown pomeranians), the shyness, yapping etc. However, a local trainer talked me into an oversized sheltie for my son and he is one of the best dogs we've ever had.

Crater, how come not a collie? I can't imagine not liking collies but then that's me.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

wendle said:


> Chow
> Cocker Spaniel
> Springer Spaniel
> Shar Pei
> ...


Now I don't feel so bad that my list would be long!  But it would be almost opposite of this! LOL! It's a moot point for me since allergies will force me to eliminate most breeds next time around anyway but I'll play the game anyway!

We have a Basset now, but she has convinced me to NEVER have another hound of any kind. Ever. 
Shar pei
Chow
Any yippy, nippy little dog
Anything hairless - come on - that's not a dog!
Anything with more energy than a 3 yr old boy child
Weimaraner
Dalmation
Bulldog
Vizsla
Cane Corso


Newfies, Pyrs, Mastiffs - those are my kinds of dogs, Pyrs in particular! I have had Labs for 20+ yrs and the good ones are exceptional. I have also seen many bad ones and they are horrid! No clue what we'll look to in the future but I know I can't have my faves so I'm just not ready to even consider the options.


----------



## lamoncha lover (Mar 1, 2009)

Does my husband have to bring a dog i dont like to throw him out..? LOL
ok I would never have a miniature schnauzer
I groomed plenty of them at my shop..love their looks but I have found them to be unpredictable. They are the only breed that I have experienced that will go from sweet and agreeable to biting your face off with no warning.
Cockers are cute but the infected ears and the pooing on the grooming table knocks them off my ever want list.
In defense of labs.....I have 4. Not neurotic at all. My isaabella will walk right past chickens horses goats everything. Never wonders and stays by my side.
Moose..at 5 months old knows like 5 tricks..one being bang bang your dead. A lil hardheaded if you butt theads..but very pliable if you work it right
And they don't all look alike..moos eis red and weighed 63 pounds at 4 months. Very unigue


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

cjb said:


> Funny, I would have put "sheltie" on the list up until we got one. I don't like the snipey look that most have now (overgrown pomeranians), the shyness, yapping etc. However, a local trainer talked me into an oversized sheltie for my son and he is one of the best dogs we've ever had.
> 
> Crater, how come not a collie? I can't imagine not liking collies but then that's me.


Too much experience with Shelties and Collies as the outsider that comes to feed and clean and exercise. Just was unpleasant for the both of us and they are, in general, not my kind of obsessive. 

They don't fit well into my personal aesthetic. Boxers, English Bulldogs, Rhodesian Ridgebacks and dogs more similar to those basic types are more what I feel that tug for.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

NickieL said:


> I would never have one of those tiny dogs, any breed.......


I always thought so too, but we have friends with a poodle who acts like a real dog. She's a RIOT AND they can take her on the airplane with them and tuck her right under the seat. Veeeeeery tempting!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Tis true, we all have a certain type or types that give us that "tug". I have always loved the look of various terriers (airedale, irish terrier, kerry blue) but couldn't deal with the temperament or prey drive.

Now, my wife only likes blocky headed, large dogs, thus the two English Mastiffs we've had.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

pitbulls or yorkies. Course he doesn't like pitts and he thinks yorkies and really any small dog are not "real" dogs so no worries. We kept my bil's yorkie years ago......that was the stupidest dog. It would jump up in a chair, pee and poop, and then bark to be put back down on the floor. When I worked at a kennel the lady there kept a passel of them.....can't say they raised my opinion of the breed even a little bit.


----------



## thaiblue12 (Feb 14, 2007)

I would not toss out a dog or a hubby, but I might re-home them  

I do not like the way some dogs look, for instance, bulldogs, sorry but ooogly! I do not like any smooched in face dog and if they have buggy eyes as well, double no thanks. 
I have no issues with pitbulls but have found most to not be cute.
I do not like anything that drools. 
Would never own a heeler, for temperment or looks. 
There is only one dog I truly hate and it is my neighbor's


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

cjb said:


> Tis true, we all have a certain type or types that give us that "tug". I have always loved the look of various terriers (airedale, irish terrier, kerry blue) but couldn't deal with the temperament or prey drive.


I love the look of the long-legged terriers, and I love grooming them. And I LOVE terrier kisses. They kiss differently than other dogs; ever-so-gentle little licks and nibbles on the ear that gives me goose bumps!

I am not so sure I would own one, as the energy level and prey drive is daunting. I like dogs that are trainable and have some desire to obey and please you. However, I've met some awfully nice terriers, even a JRT that ignored my cats and chickens when he was boarding here. And I groom a Border terrier that is an absolute doll.

I see a lot of people have hairless dogs on their no-fly list, but as a groomer, I think hairless dogs are rather appealing.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

longshadowfarms said:


> I always thought so too, but we have friends with a poodle who acts like a real dog. She's a RIOT AND they can take her on the airplane with them and tuck her right under the seat. Veeeeeery tempting!



I've known toooooo many people with those little annoying yappy ankle bitters to ever want one.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

NickieL said:


> I've known toooooo many people with those little annoying yappy ankle bitters to ever want one.


Toy poodles are actually great little dogs--it's their owners that make them into yappy ankle biters.


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

I like dogs with fur or hair all over their bodies.

The Chinese Crested is a definite :umno: for me.









Deb
in wi


----------



## B & B Farms (Jan 12, 2011)

Golly, my list is so long, longer than Wendle's!

"Purse" dogs - any breed.
JRT, or any terrier for that matter.
Shelties
Old English Sheepdogs
German Shepards
Ausie Cattle dogs
Any "Heeler" breed
German Wire Haired Pointers
Cocker Spaniels
Springer Spaniels - actually any Spaniels
Chows...
etc. etc. etc. I am already tired of typing...
...maybe I should start a thread about what dogs we would have, that would be easy, for me at least!

Allene


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Boston Terriers, or anything else with a smashed in face and bugged out eyes!


----------



## caroline (Sep 29, 2009)

I guess I wouldn' t want to have Jack Russells. Waaay too bouncy and hyper for me.

Chows are great---you just have to let them make friends first.


----------



## MARYDVM (Jun 7, 2004)

No yappers, no snappers, no foofoos, no drool.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Noooooo labradors. Ever. (again).

Generally speaking, nothing with a high working drive. Beagle from pet lines, why sure. Beagle from rabbit hunting/deer running lines? :run: 

Bassets are the devil. Chihuahuas hate children more often than not, and I think alot of a dog's personality comes right from it's genes rather than it's environment, so... none of those. No doxies cause of the backs, no Goldens cause of the cancer.

Gimme a sheltie, a spaniel, an Eskie or a beagle anyday.

Give my husband a pitt, a Rhodie, a GSD or a... ugh... LABRADOR. 

Fun times trying to find a family pet, I tell you.


----------



## lasgsd (Aug 9, 2004)

The true terrier breeds just don't fit well with my personality. I'm too used to my German Shepherd and Cocker Spaniel looking at me as if to say "What can I do for you today??". The one terrier I owned (Skye Terrier) would look at me as if to say "What are YOU going to do for ME today?"

Just not me!!

Also, anything that really slobbers - Saint Bernard, Newfie, etc.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

cjb said:


> Funny, I would have put "sheltie" on the list up until we got one. I don't like the snipey look that most have now (overgrown pomeranians), the shyness, yapping etc. However, a local trainer talked me into an oversized sheltie for my son and he is one of the best dogs we've ever had.
> 
> Crater, how come not a collie? I can't imagine not liking collies but then that's me.



I hate and DESPISE the ears on show shelties now. Ugh. Carried way too close together like a little dunce cap.  I like the slightly oversized ones with a more normal ear set.

Oh, and yeah, no Am. Cockers. Eng maybe, never met one but heard great things.

About the labs; they are so overbred. I don't know how many folks I've seen hawking puppies whose mama can't sit still for two seconds. Totally untrained parents = really difficult pups, IME. We went to a house a couple years back, they had a litter and wanted us to tke one home; the sire about flattened me, the mother was running around going "I'm a dog! I can bark! And step on you! And bark!" Neighbors now have a nine or ten year old girl who STILL gets out and STILL galumphs into me like a freight train. Neighbors across the way have a teenaged pup who is OMGSCARED of a kind voice, and ohmynewbestfriend! of an annoyed one.

Geeeeessshhhh.


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

Wolf Flower said:


> Toy poodles are actually great little dogs--it's their owners that make them into yappy ankle biters.


Maybe that's the difference. This one's owners treat her like a real dog. She chases sticks and balls, plays tug of war, loves to go to the river and sniff around and roll in dead fish - just like a real dog. No one ever told her she was a princess.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

There are a some breeds I have no desire to own but I can't think of any I would be adamant about not having around. A dogs a dog to me. I have had numerous breeds and they all have turned out just fine.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Our neighbors had a toy poodle out here on 50 acres. While it would not have been my choice, he is a very cool little dog. He didn't act like a toy at all, fetched balls, ran around with the kids and had a great personality. They also let him have a normal dog hairdo.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I would never say never about any dog since owning 2 dog breeds I said I would never have - a chihuahua and a pug. We love these 2 little dogs dearly and they are so sweet and smart with great personalities. They were rescues my DD brought home to foster and they wound up staying permanently. They came from an abusive owner and that broke my heart - they were so needy for love. I'm glad I have them! Yep, never say never. LOL


----------



## Johndeerefan (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll never allow a pit bull onto our farm. I don't want them around my children and I don't want them around my dogs or horses.

When we lived in town, we had neighbors who had a pit bull. They used to tell us all the time how "he's just a big ol' sweet baby" and how he's "afraid of his own shadow" and how he'd "never hurt a fly".

One day, the wife was walking him and he broke off the leash and attacked another neighbor's dog and nearly killed it.

Now, I still own several rental houses in that area and I still know most of the people there. Back in September, one of my old neighbors' dog was attacked by a different pit bull. The county came and took the dog and killed it because, unbeknownst to any of us, this was the third incident with this dog. 

So I don't care how cute they are and I don't care how much their owners love them and try to convince me that they're good dogs or that they're just "misunderstood". They're not coming here.


----------



## TNnative (May 23, 2004)

I will never, ever have another JRT! Never! He was so hyper you could not run or play him down. A 2 hour run in the field? He'd come home and run laps around the kitchen table. Anytime someone came over, he'd run laps. If he got out the door (he was bad to hit the storm door and get out), we'd chase him for hours. 

No pit bulls either. I keep hearing how they are these wonderful sweet dogs, umm no, not the ones I've met. For instance, the ones that attacked my husband and he had to beat them off with a fence post. A few days later, they got in my chicken pen and slaughtered most of my flock. A few years ago, a different one cornered me in my back yard, we came around the shed corner and met face to face. I think he would have attacked, but I backed off as far as I could and he looked a minute, then ran out the driveway right past my back door. I was scared one of my kids would step out in front of him before he could get gone. This same dog attacked a deputy a few weeks later and was shot. 

No blue heelers. I've only met one that wasn't mean as a snake.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I always think it's so funny how everyone says no yappy little anklebiters who are completely useless. I have 2 chis and a chi x. None are anklebiters, none are yappy and all serve a purpose. Chihuahua's put off incredible amounts of heat. They are my bedwarmers, heating pads (easy to train them to lay across wherever your sore at- I have pain issues and truly believe that they help to keek me off of the addictive pain meds), Puck used to be the mascot of the Mansfield Univ Police Dept (had his own badge) and singlehandedly turned around their relationship with the students because of his friendliness. Dizzy herds the chickens and geese for me. Plan on having her professionally trained (once it warms up) since she is showing a great herding instinct. She actually has more of a GSD temperament than anything. All of mine are good with kids. None are biters- ankles or otherwise (I will NOT own an anklebiter). I think the reason tiny dogs get such a bad rap is that people don't treat them like dogs. I treat mine like dogs- they get training, lots of love, and clear rules to live by. Treat them like dogs and they will act like dogs- not little shaky nervous horrid beasties. Oh, and playing dress up with them is FUN and with the shorthair breeds, very needed. They get very cold very easily and wearing sweaters/coats is a necessity if they are running in snow. Puck has low bloodpressure/circulation issues so he is almost always wearing a sweater, even in the house which is kept at 70 during the day. The whole chi in purse thing I'm not in love with, but I live in the country and have country chi's. 

I don't like long-pointy-thin muzzles. So that gets rid off all those breeds. Not that I would throw out Hubby or the dog. I know- stupid reason- just don't like petting the pointy muzzles. That's not to say the pointy muzzle isn't attached to a great dog. 

I don't like whip-like tails. Never understood why breeders would PURPOSEFULLY make dogs who when happy are really painful to be around.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

laughaha said:


> I don't like whip-like tails. Never understood why breeders would PURPOSEFULLY make dogs who when happy are really painful to be around.


What about the club-like tails Labs have? YOWTCH. When working in the vet clinic, I saw more than one Lab come in with a broken tail, which would not heal because the dog would not stop wagging and banging it against things.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

Labs can hurt! But at least labs have hair on their tails and a bit of meat behind it, no where near as painful as a thin supershort haired whip- owie owie!!


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

OES!!

I loatht he grooming the bark reverberates thru your skull and i swear that most of them have fluff for brains(I have met 2 in my life that I did liek but those were exceptions..sorry WIHH!!) After 26 years as a groomer i raise the price as soon as someone says OES


----------



## HOTW (Jul 3, 2007)

cjb said:


> Our neighbors had a toy poodle out here on 50 acres. While it would not have been my choice, he is a very cool little dog. He didn't act like a toy at all, fetched balls, ran around with the kids and had a great personality. They also let him have a normal dog hairdo.


I have a client with a toy poodle like this she is so ball mad they have to hide the ballsand NONE are allowed int he house!!Guess getting a ball dropped on your face in the middle of the night isn't too fun! She's a 5 lb dynamo I love her to bits an dif I could have one liek her I would grab it and toys are on my not for me list (but not the banned!)


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

HOTW said:


> OES!!
> 
> I loatht he grooming the bark reverberates thru your skull and i swear that most of them have fluff for brains(I have met 2 in my life that I did liek but those were exceptions..sorry WIHH!!) After 26 years as a groomer i raise the price as soon as someone says OES


Ditto! Old English Sheepdogs are definitely on my no-fly list as well.


----------



## laughaha (Mar 4, 2008)

I LOVE OES!! Would take one in a heartbeat!! My first dog (as an infant) was an OES named Fanny. She would let me crawl all over her and pull handfuls of fur out and just lay there and love the attention.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh I forgot about OES, and huskies .


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

I wouldn't throw DH out, but we just flat out wouldn't keep a chow, Am.cocker, dalmatian or collie. Before anyone asks, I have never met a collie without an extreme _OMG don't touch my feet!!!!_ short circuit. I would never want to deal with the excessive health problems and/or mental quirks of those, though I've met a few individuals I've liked.

Breeds there'd have to be a LOT of sweet talking to get me to accept include sharpeis, huskies (but not Mals, I would love a Mal) most hounds, anything with an extreme brachycephalic face or anything that excessively drools. I love some of the breeds that includes - just don't want to live with them.

The only breed of dog that I actively dislike is Great Pyrenees. I've never personally known one that did not maul or murder it's owner's livestock or pets, get out of every possible fence and bark _All Night Long_. Yeah, yeah, they protect by barking... maybe if they barked at something instead of just mind-numbing noise _All Night Long_. And even if they learn to leave their owner's pets and livestock alone, they wander off and murder and maul the neighbor's critters.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

You know, I have to add that I wouldn't have an English bulldog. I just don't think that dogs that cannot reproduce naturally should be reproduced. My neighbors had one, and he was AWESOME. But I wouldn't have one simply because I wouldn't want to encourage their breeding.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't want anything that's cropped or docked. That doesn't mean I didn't like the breeds. Nor does it mean I am opposed to cropping or docking. I think the breeders of those breeds should be the ones to decide about it. But I don't want to own one.

Although, my son has a Welsh Springer Spaniel who is everything a dog should and more. She's the best cuddler, she travels well, she's clean, quiet in the house, settles right down, lovely manners, never runs away, and she'll hunt birds from sunup to sunset and do an excellent job of it.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

I don't think there is a breed out there I don't like...they're all special in their own ways...the hairless breeds are kinda weird, but not their fault...

I like several of the breeds with long hair, but don't think I could ever own any...i hate paying to have my own hair cut, much less having to pay to have my dog's hair groomed.


----------



## Kwings (Dec 21, 2010)

I always said i'd never own a pit bull, not because i have anything against the breed i'm very "Pro-Pitt bull", "Punish the deed not the breed." but their giant jaws intimidated me, however someone broke into my garage 3 years ago after i moved into my new house (all by myself at the time) and i searched the paper,craigslist, and any other classifides I could because i was getting a dog and that was that. 

I happened to find an ad in the local paper for lab mixes and i went to see them, they were 7 month old Lab/Boxer/Pitt mixes and i was in love. Angel is the best dog i've ever met and the smartest too, she's everything i could ever want in a dog and a best friend. I'm also not so afraid of pit bulls looks anymore ( i was attacked by many dogs as a child due to poor owners) attacked by a jack Russel, rottweiler, doberman pinscher, and a dachshund. I've never met a pittbull that wasn't a sweetie and i'd gladly own one any day, tho i am partial to mixes similar to my dog.

I'd probably yell at my hubby if he brought home a tiny yappy dog, or a chow (nothing against them) i've just never met any nice ones. I'd veto any dogs that i wouldn't trust around my future children then they aren't living in my house. 

I can see my dog whining when the (future baby, not pregnant or anything) cries and sitting close to me while i feed it. I'd never leave her alone with my children i'm not going to set her up to fail, that why she's been trained non agressivly, trained to be non agressive, and won't even rough house which i love because i can trust her around children, she's such a calm dog.

Sorry that got kind of ranty and rambly lol. i love my dog more then anything, i'd get a divorce before i got rid of my dog, no joke.


----------



## WhiteChristmas (Dec 13, 2006)

Husband says anything animal with no fur. I myself like Chinese cresteds, can't have one thou due to martial peace. My "Oh Heck No dog!" is the byb pittbull or rotty or shepherd, I think loaded gun in the hands of the village idot and that's it.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

oregon woodsmok said:


> I don't want anything that's cropped or docked. That doesn't mean I didn't like the breeds. Nor does it mean I am opposed to cropping or docking. I think the breeders of those breeds should be the ones to decide about it. But I don't want to own one.


That's the one thing that bothers me about Standard Schnauzers. I like tails; dogs communicate with them and they serve as a convenient handle--I just got my puppy out from under the couch (where there was a very annoyed cat) by grabbing her tail. 

It's easy enough to get a schnauzer with uncropped ears, but since the tails are docked at only a few days old, the only way to get around that is to import a dog from Europe where they don't dock tails. I'm not sure I'd want to go to that much trouble and expense.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I would actively work to responsibly rehome a golden retriever or a dachshound or any dog under 10 lbs asap.


----------



## SFM in KY (May 11, 2002)

I don't like grooming, am extremely lazy/bad about it and consequently would never have a long haired dog ... not because I don't like them but because I know I would not keep one up properly.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

SFM in KY said:


> I don't like grooming, am extremely lazy/bad about it and consequently would never have a long haired dog ... not because I don't like them but because I know I would not keep one up properly.


Me too--and I'm a groomer!! I don't want to groom dogs all day and then come home to MORE grooming.  My GSD gets a bath when I can't stand it anymore, but my Akbash dog hasn't had a bath in over a year. He's an outside dog, though.


----------



## Txrider (Jun 25, 2010)

cjb said:


> I know we've done this before but, hey... I need some entertainment.
> 
> What breed of dog would you not have no matter what? If you came home and your spouse brought home a _________, you would throw out the spouse and the dog.
> 
> ...


Anything under 30 lbs..

Probably a chow, or anything that has to have a haircut on regular basis to not get matted..


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I've had many different breeds of dogs throughout my life and can honestly say that I've never owned a dog I didn't come to love. Each one had his/her own "uniqueness" that worked its way into my heart, so I don't think there is a breed that I wouldn't "take in". HOWEVER...there "are" breeds that I wouldn't "deliberately" seek out for various reasons (extremes in size or those prone to a lot of health issues).

At one time, I had pekes and when the last one died, I swore I'd never have another dog with those big, buggy eyes due to all the eye problems they have, but if someone handed me one tomorrow, I'd take it (I'm weak!).

My Izzy is "supposed" to be a yorkie-poodle mix, but I can't see the yorkie in him at all, so when someone asks, I simply tell them he's a poodle. He is blond, so there are the tear stains to contend with, and brushing him out in the winter when his coat is longer is a P-A-I-N, but he's my baby so I do what needs to be done.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

This thread has been interesting. It seems like there are a lot of breeds on the NO list because of previous experience with dogs who had bad owners, not because of the breed itself's fault... And that's kind of sad. Bad owners suck.

That being said... No Ibizan Hounds?! Beezers are my secret "one day I'll have one" breed. They are so bizarre looking and interesting to me. Much more attractive than a Greyhound or other sighthound... I have no idea why. Saw one one day and went, "THAT right there! I must have one!" I can't even imagine how simple they would be to bathe compared to other dogs I've owned. The only downside would be... What on earth would I do with an extreme high-prey-drive breed who has little urge to listen to its owner? Especially on a farm? But I do love their looks.

Having lived in a house that always had Sheltie puppies growing up, I'm also horrified at what has come of that breed in the past few decades. Our Shelties were wonderful, smart, quiet, non-neurotic, non-fearful, well-adjusted dogs. I meet Shelties now and think, "Oh, you're SO CUTE... and NUTS!" Sad.

Now to the point...

Dogs I would not care to have:

Schnauzer/BRT/Bouvier/Kerry. I think the giants are OKAY looking, but for the most part, I think these dogs are some of the ugliest dogs ever created. They are weird looking and feel like a brillo pad. I do not like their eyebrows, or their horrible docked ears or, well... anything about them really. Most of the Schnauzers I've met have had very nice personalities, but that still wouldn't make me want to own one. I also think stripping a dog's coat is awful - I would never own a dog that had to be stripped to look good.

Bulldogs. I think Bulldog puppies are cute, but then again - few puppies are ugly. My main issue is the fact that they cannot give birth naturally. I feel that this breed lines the pockets of people who like the way they look, but don't care about what the animal has to go through to produce puppies because THEY think they're cute. Bulldogs are a very sad breed to me. I would never own one simply because I am morally opposed to their breeding.

Most squishy-faced breeds. Boxers are insane (and unattractive). Bostons are hard-headed and pretty stupid. Pugs are just plain ugly. Brussels Griffons are one of the world's ugliest dogs. What's the other monkey-looking breed? Affenpinscher. So hideous. Shih Tzus. Those poor ugly mops! Border Terriers, Japanese Chins... the list goes on! For some unknown reason, I don't find the French Bulldogs to be as ugly. I think it's the round clown ears.

Airedales. They look like a big ugly brown Schnauzer... I'm just really not into this body type/style/look at all. 

Akita, Chow, Shar Pei... While I think Akitas are BEAUTIFUL, all 3 of these breeds need VERY specific training and socialization to make good dogs. Even if you have a good dog in your presence though, when you (the alpha dog) are not around, these dogs tend to make their own rules, and being strong, square-jawed, dominant types, I just don't think I would ever keep them.

ACD, Belgian Mal, Belgian Turv - All high-strung, hard-headed biters. Can some of them make great pets? Of course. I also think the Turv is beautiful... But too much bite drive for me. I have no experience with the Belgian Sheepdog/Shepherd or I'd add it to this list too...

Scenthounds... We've had a LOT of them in my family... They are adorable puppies and beautiful adults... And not much there for brains other than yodeling and sniffing stuff. 

Beagles... Haven't met one yet that didn't ROOO ROOOOO ROOOOOO ROOOO almost constantly. Very annoying. I'm sure there are great ones out there... I just haven't met them yet.

Basenji and Shiba. Basenjis are such neat little dogs, but they are as not-dog-like to me as a wolf-mix is. They have very carefully kept hierarchies and are very sensitive. They are quick to bite when they feel someone is out of order, and I'm just really not used to this personality type. Shibas seem very similar to me, although not quite as dominant.

PBGV, Dandie Dinmont & Clumber Spaniel... Oh, those poor ugly beasts. I'm sure they have great personalities. You'd have to, being that ugly.

Puli & Komondor. Pulis because I've met several and they were neurotic messes. Serious nutjob dogs. I'm unsure how the breeders get them in and out of the show ring without them attacking a judge. Komondorok for similar reasons... They tend to be BIG biters and so independent they could care less if you're on the receiving end. Lots of warnings in every book or piece I've ever read about LGD's about this trait...

Maltese. Oh, those poor snippy-nosed white mops. I wouldn't want to deal with the hair at all, and I find their little squinty faces not cute.

Most sporting dogs... Brittany, GSP, GWP, etc... I just don't think they're attractive, and their lack of intelligent thought doesn't bode well for them either.

JRT. They also are just not attractive to me. The "kill, kill!" vibe doesn't help them out in my book, nor does the crazed barking at times. If I had to have a small, yappy, JRT-ish dog, I'd settle for a Toy Fox Terrier... Similar look, but cuter, and not as psycho.

Spinone Italiano... Was someone high? The white ones look just like Falcor, the luck dragon from The Neverending Story... Tell me I'm wrong!!

Smooth Collies. If I wanted my Collie to look like a German Shepherd, I'd shave it!

Labs. Soooooo boring. They're generally dumb as a box of rocks, and super hyper. Especially the chocolate ones... There are way too many people breeding these dogs without paying attention to quality.


Okay, I think that's enough on the list for now. That leaves me, what, like 3 breeds? *lol*

Upon looking around online at different breeds just for fun, I found the Saarlooswolfhund, a herding breed from the Netherlands and Germany. Looks like a scary long-legged wolf! I wonder exactly what kind of herding it DOES... I just think of all the sheep in Babe screaming "Woooooolllffffff!" whenever they see a dog... This dog would definitely need a double-take to be sure of what was after you (wolf or dog) if you were a sheep!


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

SilverFlame819 said:


> What's the other monkey-looking breed? Affenpinscher. So hideous.


How can you call this face hideous??












> Spinone Italiano... Was someone high? The white ones look just like Falcor, the luck dragon from The Neverending Story... Tell me I'm wrong!!


And what's wrong with that?!? Hehehe. I have a client who has several, and I love 'em. Big and goofy, soft, without a mean bone in their bodies, and good bird dogs too. Ugly? Maybe, but in a really cute way! This is Oli after his grooming, he was definitely uglier before...


----------



## Old Mission (Dec 26, 2009)

I would never have a dog that keeps its tail carried up, cant stand staring at a dogs butthole all day, I know TMI!!!!
Dont care for any terrier breeds, they are cute for a minute then annoying as heck! Too high energy and barkers for my tastes but I love the way some look but not act.

Stephanie


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

i dont think theres any breed that would result in an immediate kick out...but there are a number of breeds that i just wouldnt keep/couldnt let stay...

terriers in general, ive just never been a fan of their personalities (jrts in particular) i do however LOVE the bully breeds (which are members of the terrier group obviously)

aussie sheps...just cant handle them, every one ive met has either been standoffish or neurotic!

bedlingtons...i just cant look at one and not think wth?! (and i have chinese cresteds and think they are beautiful, so you know theres gotta be something odd about a bedlington lol)

scent hounds...another cant handle the personality kind of breeds, from coonhounds to beagles...they just dont work for me...

schnauzers, ive never met a nice one so its definatly simply personal experience...but its definatly put me off...

pekenese...dont get me wrong...they are sweet...but i dont want a dog that actually has the description of "rolling" when they walk...

but theres 3 breeds that always spring to mind when anyone says least favorite breed, and 2 of them always get strong responces...

1: weimeriner, everyone ive met has been a beautiful looking neurotic mess!

the other 2, people think im CRAZY, everyone seems to love them...
personally just cant handle them for a number of reasons

2: LABS...yes, labs, they shed hairballs the size of my cat, and i generally havent met a lab i realy like...

3: Goldens...like with labs, i just havent met one i realy clicked with...and i think being so pupular of a breed also realy puts me off them as a whole.

side note, i have small dogs, and live with chihuahuas too, and i cant STAND yippy dogs...so not all "pocket dogs" are yippy.
though i will admit my male crestie is a barker, but were working on it!


----------



## LFRJ (Dec 1, 2006)

Australian Cattle Dog!!!! (Heeler). Never, ever EVER again!. Was expecting a velcro dog. Not! He was the smartest dog I've ever had, yet hardest headed animal ever had to deal with. Not a good combo. Even a Chow can be penned up. The heeler spent all day trying to figure out how to get out, just for sport, and terrorized the livestock when he did. 

Oh, and then there's that piercing bark genetically inherent in some heelers, which was actually the driving force behind us having to re-home him. After a year of putting up with his recreational barking, at pitch and decibel levels to rival an opera diva, our neighbor an acre away had had enough. So had we! We spent $300 on that dog. not to mention two rounds of obedience classes, and finally a shock collar to tone down the prey drive.We adopted the "tough love" program early on to get him to comply with simple stuff. (Funny thing was, he LOVED showing off in the obedience class arena!) Again - incredibly smart, but never bonded to us and clearly had his own agenda. 

Our amazing English Collie replacement was free, and has run off more predators than I can even know.


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

I agree on the Heelers. I have never considered them even remotely attractive and they seem to often have nasty temperaments. Also, they are extremely popular out here so it seems that every other country boy/girl has one sitting in the bed of their truck with a hankerchief around their neck. So cliche'.

Silverflames - your entire post cracked me up. So honest. I actually agreed with a lot of your comments.

This has been an interesting thread, if I do say so myself. Just interesting how certain looks click with people, how prior relationships with individuals of certain breeds tend to turn us on or off and how opinions differ.


----------



## HorseGirl31 (Apr 7, 2010)

Chihuahua 
Jack Russel Terrier
Rat Terrier
Pit Bull


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't like dogs - IN THE HOUSE - So for that reason it would be a rare dog I wouldn't be upset about. DH and the dog can go sleep in the barn though, and I'd be fine with that.

On the other hand, DH has told me that he won't allow either a Llama or ostrich on the property!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Chow, german shepherd, St. Bernard, Newfie, Mastiff of any kind, rott, pitt, dobie, anything that yaps, JRT, cocker, bedlington terrier...I think that's it, but as I read everyone's responses, I am sure i'll have a few more.

Any husky/sled dog, wolf or hybrid, OES, anything with a smashed in face or google eyes... nothing hairless... guess I have a short 'like' list, lol.


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

I don't think you guys are being fair to the terriers. I have a Rat Terrier, and she is THE BEST dog I have ever owned. She is quiet, affectionate, catches mice, is intelligent, and is not slobbery, yappy, ankle-biting, or the type to lick me constantly. She is happy for attention but does not hassle me all the time for it. If I could have only one breed, Rat Terriers might be it.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

Wolfie... I don't know... I just think that those little monkey dogs are fugly! *lol* And regarding the Spinones... You are correct about their personalities. Such dorky, sweet dogs. Every time I see one though I want to scream, "FALLLLLCCCOORRRRR!" or "BASTIAN! CALL MY NAME!!!" *lol* Seriously. You can't say that dog doesn't look like a luck dragon! Which is great... for a luck dragon. But not my dog. *lol*

Foxy - the PEKINGESE!!! UGH!!!!! Every year when I see them at Westminster I just want to gag. Few dogs are uglier. When I wrote my post I was having a serious recall issue and couldn't remember their name... I fail to understand what the draw is in having a dog that looks like a wirey, waddling hairball. My neighbor raised them when I was little and my mother raised Shelties. I remember her bringing over a tiny puppy once. It felt like ultra-soft satin, I just wanted to pet it all day... But even at the old age of like 4, I thought it was hideously ugly, poor little dear!


I think that no matter how hideous the dog, the hubby (if there were one) wouldn't get kicked out for bringing it home. It would just have to find a home elsewhere if he wasn't terribly attached... It would show me that he had a soft heart. It would just be nice if he brought dogs home that were in need without getting attached, so we wouldn't have a house full of hideous furrballs.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

And in looking at Westminster's page just now, I see that I've just missed it this year, and the winner was a Scottish Deerhound... They look like a mix between and Irish Wolfhound and a Greyhound to me. Yet another breed that really doesn't interest me...


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> I don't like dogs - IN THE HOUSE - So for that reason it would be a rare dog I wouldn't be upset about. DH and the dog can go sleep in the barn though, and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> On the other hand, DH has told me that he won't allow either a Llama or ostrich on the property!


My husband has very few rules but one of them is: No animal may be simultaneously alive and inside the house.

lol For the most part I am fine with that... the kids make enough of a mess for me to clean up after. I don't really need dog hair dust bunnies to add to the list.

And hey Silverflame... in my world looking like Falcor the Luck Dragon is A #1 reason to own one!


----------



## cjb (May 2, 2006)

Agree - pekingnese look like something off of Star Wars, and not in a good way. They walk like they have chronic hemhroids too.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Chronic hemorrhoids!! Haha, I hadn't thought of that but it's so true.


----------



## SoINgirl (Aug 3, 2007)

Let's see, Labs, Goldens, purse dogs, mostly anything little, another great pyrenese, German Shepards, beagle, husky, akita. Those are just a few.


----------



## iwannabeafarmer (Mar 28, 2008)

I really want an Akita because they are so pretty but my wife says NOOOOOOOOO

Personally I don't really want any terrier mostly because they get a bad wrap on the small animals front and I like my cats.

But I have a sweet gorgeous Pit/Chow and who knows what else mix and she will sit super still and let my 7 lb Siamese lick her nose so . . . and the vet,all the people in the dog parks she has been to, and my mom who watched them when I was not home and never got introduced all say she is the sweetest thing even though she can be terrifying when she barks.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Anything that's pure. Like really. I can't picture me deciding to get another dog and not just opening the door and welcoming in the first dog that picks us. 


Dogs I would PREFER not to have are any type of cattle dog/herding dog mix. I never had an issue with purbred heelers and pure border collies, but start mixing them with labs and shepherds and stuff and I think they go insane. 

No bully type dogs.

No dogs that have like no life span.

No dogs that require a lot of grooming.

No dogs prone to bad hips, having their eyes pop out, suffocating or any other man made stupid thing that happens to dogs. 

No hairy little house dogs like bichons or shih tzus. I wouldn't even take one of those for free. It almost grosses me out when I have to be around my friends dogs that are all hairy house dogs like that. 

No chows, huskies, akitas, pit bulls, or any other breed I personally think is dangerous or I wouldnt be able to train.

I DO like dobermans and rottweilers though. My great aunt had two registered rottis that were named Cuddles and Pooper. They would sit at the window all day and beg for bred. Pooper kept his tail and the only danger was getting knocked over by it.


----------



## Jackie (Jun 20, 2008)

Otter said:


> The only breed of dog that I actively dislike is Great Pyrenees. I've never personally known one that did not maul or murder it's owner's livestock or pets, get out of every possible fence and bark _All Night Long_. Yeah, yeah, they protect by barking... maybe if they barked at something instead of just mind-numbing noise _All Night Long_. And even if they learn to leave their owner's pets and livestock alone, they wander off and murder and maul the neighbor's critters.



WEIRD!! I believe you I really do. But I have never met one that wasn't doing its job and doing a darn good job of it too. A friend of mine has 4 of them guarding 200 sheep and they are doing just that. THey live out with the sheep and I don't think she has lost one to a coyote in years. Hers don't bark either...or maybe you just dont hear them cause they are out with the sheep. 

I had two Pyrenees akbash crosses. They did not waste time barking. If they saw or heard a coyote they were off like a shot to remove it from the property. Otherwise they were virtually silent.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Jackie said:


> WEIRD!! I believe you I really do. But I have never met one that wasn't doing its job and doing a darn good job of it too. A friend of mine has 4 of them guarding 200 sheep and they are doing just that. THey live out with the sheep and I don't think she has lost one to a coyote in years. Hers don't bark either...or maybe you just dont hear them cause they are out with the sheep.
> 
> I had two Pyrenees akbash crosses. They did not waste time barking. If they saw or heard a coyote they were off like a shot to remove it from the property. Otherwise they were virtually silent.


See, now I think that's just the problem.
I bet your friend with the 2oo sheep has them out on a big ol' tract of land and probably raised them RIGHT in that when the pups eyes first opened, one of the first things they saw was sheep, penned them with an old ewe, etc.

That's what they are bred for and I bet they're GREAT for it.

I don't believe that anyone with less then 100 acres should even own one.
Because all the ones I've every known (even the few I've met on big tracts of land) were raised up by the house - or sometimes even _in_ the house until they started to get big. None of them were properly fenced so that the dog HAD to stay in the fenced area with the livestock and I would like to slap the "breeders" who sent the pups off before they were 12 weeks old and properly bonded to sheep because most ship them out at 5 weeks old so you can "bond" them to the livestock of your choice - which next to no one even attempts and too often when they do they go about it wrong.

Basically, they are a breed that is going to kill anything they are not bonded to.

Which is an asset if you bond them to sheep and have them out on a huge tract of land and a total liability otherwise.
Because when you have them where they can see/try to reach, poultry and barn cats and the neighbor's housedog and those bouncy lambs they haven't properly bonded with and horses and etc - they're killing them. It's what they were bred for. Can't blame a dog for doing what it's bred for. But I can blame people for bringing an A-bomb to a knife fight, kwim?
And LOL, your friend must have a LOT of land. Because from one end of 80 acres to another you can still hear them bark _All Night Long_


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

The Pyr barking only bothered me once, and that was a female with a Lab-style bark that we fostered. All the other Pyrs we owned or fostered had deep, low barks, more like a "woo-woo-woo." It was like a lullaby to me. I could sleep soundly knowing my Pyrs were keeping the birds safe. Never did have an escape artist either, but then again, we also had some pretty tight fences.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

I would never have a dog that drools like a St. Bernard. Sweet dogs but the ropes of saliva make me sick.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I can't think of any breeds that I would throw dh out for but there are quite a few that I would not have like a Pit Bull, Chow or Puli.

I know there are other breeds I wouldn't really want for different reasons or that wouldn't fit in our lifestyle but those 3 I would definately not ever have.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

nothing that traditionally needs a groomer~sorry to the ones that make a living this way

none prone to slobbering~neo mastiffs,bloodhounds,otterhounds

none prone to barking~shelties,corgis etc.

nothing that needs to be carried going up stairs~pom`s,chi`s(not the larger bred ones that some people buy today,they can climb stairs fine,but the size is not the akc "standard")

nothing prone to neurosis~belgian mal`s,turv`s,ACD`s,wheaten`s,WHFT`s,huskies,pulis,border collies(unless I had lots of land and jobs for them to do)

nothing with short life spans~Danes,Irish wolf hounds,Deerhounds.(I had a golden brindle GD I lost at 7 and it broke my heart)

nothing that has trouble breathing~pugs,Bulldogs

nothing with a beard~ew

As someone thats worked in kennels and as a vet tech A LOT...I`ll tell you that sometimes we keep POS lists(I know it`s not nice).Always topping the list are.Old english sheepdogs,and the winner is always Wired Haired Fox Terriors.Both of these breeds are so nasty in kennels.They NEVER care about stepping in thier own mess and paw painting with it.Then drinking water and letting it drip from those constantly wet nasty beards.And hop hop hop up and down in it all.


Last year I lost my favorite dog I`ve ever had.He was in the running for oldest living dog in the Guiness Book,but he died at 21.
He was an Australian Shepherd.Had working lines in him back many generations.He cost me $50.00.There will never be another one like him for me.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Otter said:


> See, now I think that's just the problem.
> I bet your friend with the 2oo sheep has them out on a big ol' tract of land and probably raised them RIGHT in that when the pups eyes first opened, one of the first things they saw was sheep, penned them with an old ewe, etc.
> 
> That's what they are bred for and I bet they're GREAT for it.
> ...


Yikes...you've met some nasty Pyrs. I've had three. One was a chicken killer and he was rehomed but the other two are some of the best dogs I've ever had. 
We only had a small flock of sheep but we have cats and other dogs, horses, chickens, goats and lots of wildlife and the two Pyrs are gentle giants. They've never hurt anything here, they just keep the predators on the move.
Exactly what we wanted them for. But no...they weren't bonded to the other animals from birth. 
And with people...they're incredible. One was very friendly to strangers, the other aloof but gentle and friendly when he warms up to people.
As for night barking...they do it, but that's when the predators are generally out and about. Mine don't bark excessively...just when needed.
They've never bitten anyone and never killed another animal. They don't even really tangle with the predators..they just warn them off,


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

I have to say - while I think I could love most any breed of dog, I really don't care for the drooling breeds.


----------



## 4nTN (Jan 28, 2005)

I`ve met a few nasty Pyr`s myself.One was in a kennel setting.The dog was being boarded.He tried to eat everyone!Of course his owners saying,"Oh but he`s so sweet".
The other two was a friends farm.We sold them a couple of horses and I went by once to visit.The sign on the gate said call the house first.Good thing I did.They put both dogs in a stall.I`m very glad the stall had very tall sides and sturdy doors.Those dogs acted like cujo trying to "get" at me.Even though the owners reassured the dogs.Very scary!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> I don't like dogs - IN THE HOUSE - So for that reason it would be a rare dog I wouldn't be upset about. DH and the dog can go sleep in the barn though, and I'd be fine with that.
> 
> On the other hand, DH has told me that he won't allow either a Llama or ostrich on the property!


That's funny, because I don't believe in OUTSIDE DOGS. Meaning, if the dog is outside all the time, what's the point in having them?

No teeny tiny anklebiters. We call them "squeeky toys" in our house. You figure out why.

Nothing HAIRY. Been there, done that. I do enough cleaning without vacuuming/sweeping 50 times a day.

No Cocker Spaniels. They've been overbred and who knows what you're getting. I had one bite my baby's head for NO REASON. (We were there and saw the whole thing.)

No Pits. I think some of them make AMAZING pets, but I don't know any good breeders of them and just don't trust I wouldn't get a backyard breeder dog. Also, with our horses, cows, chickens, pigs, cats etc I don't trust their prey drive. For that reason, no GSD's, or anything with a high prey drive.

My FAVORITE all time breed is the Boxer. They are awesome family dogs, good protectors, smart, and LOOOOVE their people. Their "puppy" stage (until 2-3) can drive you crazy though. They have LOTS of energy until they grow up and settle down. Then there's nothing better.


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

TxHorseMom said:


> That's funny, because I don't believe in OUTSIDE DOGS. Meaning, if the dog is outside all the time, what's the point in having them?


Livestock guardian dogs stay with the livestock 24/7 to protect them from predators. They can't do that if they are in the house.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

Wolf Flower said:


> Livestock guardian dogs stay with the livestock 24/7 to protect them from predators. They can't do that if they are in the house.


That's very true. I guess I should ammend that to I don't believe in outside dogs as pets. What's the point. Dogs are pack animals and are happiest when they are with their pack. In most cases that means humans.


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

Breeds that I do not click with - pretty much the whole Sporting group, terriers (except for Am Staffs & Staffy Bulls), small yappy dogs that resemble hairy bedroom slippers, & excessively furry critters like the Old English Sheepdog.


----------



## Nyx (May 13, 2006)

MO_cows said:


> Also wouldn't own anything with wolf in it again.


Oh, I SO agree with this. 

Admittedly our wolfy-mix is a good boy now with family, but between the ages of two and five he was AWFUL. Not only is he likely a HIGH-content wolf mix (our behaviorist owns a pack of wolf-mixes and believes he's full wolf) making him much more emotionally reactive to...well, everything, but he has one of the worst mental setups a dog can have. A combination of fear-biter, and wanna-be-dominant. (At least true dominants are generally confident, laid-back dogs.) And when we got him (at ~1 year old, stray) he had NO concept of bite-inhibition. Or growling. It was a cycle of "Fine, fine, fine, ROAR-BITE (with full jaw strength)." That decreased over time, and he hasn't bitten anyone in the last couple of years now - but everyone in the house (all adults here) bears scars.

Seven years old, and now he's learned bite-inhibition, emotional stability, and has mellowed out. FINALLY.
And, as bad as all of the above sounds (and was) - he's a wonderful family dog. Smart as a whip, sense of humor, playful, gentle (now), obedient, etc.

NEVER again, though.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

cjb said:


> Ok, I wouldn't have a chow but I wanna pet yours. They are beautiful! The puppies are amazing.


We had one and she was a very gentle and loving dog to us. Never touched our cats or the other dogs. She would scare the be-jeebers out of anyone that came to the house just with the bark and stare. Yes she was all black - she looked like a black baboon. She never bothered with any kids or women that came over, but if a man came in, she would sit guard by him and not let him move. We'd had to put her in the bedroom. The only man she had anything to do with was DH. 

Best guard dog we had, but that hair! We'd have her cut a couple times a year in a lion cut and it ran around $100 - $150 each time.


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

Im partial to big dogs( owning a neo mastiff english mastiff and a saint bernard) but I do not care for the pit or pitt mix breeds due to our neighbors having them and wanting to try to take on my 3 160 plus pound dogs. I hate little hyper dogs but I want to own a standard poodle ( a black one) and a giant schnauser. I know they requir grooming. I used to be a dog groomer. I would take any big breed though.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

History of the Australian Cattle dog is interesting. Basically the first importer of the breed was crossing them with dingos and selling them as purebred ACD's which compromise the vast majority of the ACDs in America today then when the breeders in America decided to try to get the breed registerable for AKC shows..found out that all of the dogs in the USA were dingo/ACD crosses so they had to go back to Australia to import purebred ones. So if you're interested in them as a breed..go with the AKC registered ones. Not sure if their behavior is any different though.

I liked chows but prefer short haired ones..yes, there are short haired ones out there and they're getting more and more popular and have a more dog like personality due to the lack of thick hair obscuring their vision. Met more than one so that's how I know.

My favorite breed is the catahoula which I already have one of and hope to eventually have many more plus pit bulls who are descended from certain bloodlines that I like and used to raise them myself as well.


----------



## moorland (Nov 18, 2010)

there are dogs here that wouldn't fit our life style and would be rehomed 
always said i would never own a chihuahua
till i trained one a dog training club and it was a great little obedient dog 

on my no list would be huskies ,hounds and terriers 
he wouldn't get thrown out but they just wouldn't fit ,
gsd and collies are my real love though


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

I hate small dogs. Was scared to death of them as a munchkin, and don't like em much more now. I would not own a dog less than 30 lbs. 

Oh...weiner dogs. If hubby insisted on one, I WOULD leave over it. I HATE those things.  

I also nix anyhting that bites, growls or shows any aggression, except in aproved areas, ie, guarding the place.


----------



## therunbunch (Oct 5, 2009)

No doxies for us... my best friend had one when we were kids and if we could have kicked that thing like a football we would have! It was the most annoying animal I have ever known.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Oh, they ALL are..all the opnes i know. Yappy, bossy, annoying things. And their owners don't help. My neighbors senior doxie comes in MY yard every day and poops. 

And she talks to the dog like a person. Ugh.


----------



## landdweller (Mar 12, 2011)

our friend had 2 doxies and they were the sweetest dogs ever. But i amnot partial to tem. I also HATE cocker spaniels. Our aunt had them growing up and they were mean barking pains.

Ill stick with my big babies ( any large breed over 150 lbs) My 2 mastiffs and my saint bernard....


----------

